# How do you come about your lure bodies...



## Boondock77 (Nov 28, 2007)

I am going ot start to produce my own lures this winter as a hobby, I have my workbench all set up etc, and have the tools(still need to get a air brush)... But I am 100% new to this hobby, and have been doing some research and just curious what everyone uses to make their lure bodies out of... 
I was looking at the alumilite products and thinking about making my masters from balsa wood and then just making a silicone mold from it then casting with the pourable plastics/foams. Any one else have any other ideas/suggestions?
I also notice some people showing pics of the lures they've made/painted and it is showing a clear bill on a silicone body... are you cutting the bill from acrylic and bonding it to the silicone body, or are you casting it as one whole piece, and if it's one piece, what are you pouring to produce the clear bill?

any info would be greatly appreciated guys


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

cedar is a good choice too.


----------



## Treehog (Aug 18, 2010)

basswood is popular too, isn't it?


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

its much cheeper to buy them from jens net craft like 2.00 each save lots of time ,this is were i get most of the parts i need to build rods and jigs and at your door in 2 or3 days,


----------



## dacrawdaddy (Aug 31, 2008)

I buy unpainted lure bodies on Ebay. Basswood is easy to work with as well. Good luck with your new addiction.


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

Jans Netcraft is a good start for lure bodies, Stamina Lures also has a selection of plastic and wood lures I believe also. I'm sure bothe sell kits to help get you started.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

In addition to what has already been said, hobby shops and craft stores sell blocks of balsa and basswood if you are looking for more of a DIY approach.


----------

